# New Phone



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok I got a question for anyone who decides to read this if you absolutely had to buy a new phone within the next week and the nexus still wasnt released what would you buy? The razor? Rezound ?iphone? Lol


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Ok I got a question for anyone who decides to read this if you absolutely had to buy a new phone within the next week and the nexus still wasnt released what would you buy? The razor? Rezound ?iphone? Lol


For me it would be the Rezound. That was my original choice.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

firrst there is no way i would get an iphone. can bring myself to it. hell i dont even have an ipod. but if i had to i would get a bionic. and out of the three you metioned i would go with the rezound


----------



## POQbum (Oct 14, 2011)

Rezound. Great phone and many people still going for it instead of the galaxy nexus. It'll be getting ICS and the bootloader will likely be unlocked soon, reports of high profile android developers working on it to get it done.

It won't have nearly the flood of android develop as the nexus, but it's a clear 2nd choice.

Razr is a fail with non removable battery reports of it dying rather quickly. iPhone isn't a bad choice, but to me, all android phone made in the last year > iPhone.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Why not get a cheap phone on Ebay and still get the Nexus? I thought somebody was selling refurbed OG Droids for $70 or so a while ago.

Does this meet your requirement?


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

The whole thing is im dying to get the nexus but I need to take out a new line for a family member who doesn't want a smartphone so I'm planning on getting a new phone and giving them a "dumbphone" I need to get the phone soon so I wanted some opinions on people's second choice behind the nexus


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> The whole thing is im dying to get the nexus but I need to take out a new line for a family member who doesn't want a smartphone so I'm planning on getting a new phone and giving them a "dumbphone" I need to get the phone soon so I wanted some opinions on people's second choice behind the nexus


My wife wants the RAZR... So I guess it would be that. I would give them a "dumbphone" and rock a RAZR for 12 days then bring home a pretty Nexus. Cheers!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> The whole thing is im dying to get the nexus but I need to take out a new line for a family member who doesn't want a smartphone so I'm planning on getting a new phone and giving them a "dumbphone" I need to get the phone soon so I wanted some opinions on people's second choice behind the nexus


Buy their dumb phone on Ebay (or whatever), activate it on a new line off contract, use that line's upgrade on the Nexus when it comes out.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Buy their dumb phone on Ebay (or whatever), activate it on a new line off contract, use that line's upgrade on the Nexus when it comes out.


I didn't even know that was possible lol at least to activate a phone off contract and I get an upgrade on a dumbphone automatically?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> The whole thing is im dying to get the nexus but I need to take out a new line for a family member who doesn't want a smartphone so I'm planning on getting a new phone and giving them a "dumbphone" I need to get the phone soon so I wanted some opinions on people's second choice behind the nexus


Im opening another line just to get this phone. Nexus that is. 
P3droid has the nexus review up and im sols on buying this besides a few flaw but I can live with those.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Im opening another line just to get this phone. Nexus that is.
> P3droid has the nexus review up and im sols on buying this besides a few flaw but I can live with those.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's what I plan on doing but I was unaware about what jax was saying


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Buy their dumb phone on Ebay (or whatever), activate it on a new line off contract, use that line's upgrade on the Nexus when it comes out.


Wouldn't that new line not be upgrade eligible for 2 years though?

Just get the Rezound for now use it for a few weeks and return it saying you don't like it and get the G-Nex.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wouldn't that new line not be upgrade eligible for 2 years though?
> 
> Just get the Rezound for now use it for a few weeks and return it saying you don't like it and get the G-Nex.


1. You get the "Upgrade" discount anytime you sign a new 2-yr contract and are in an eligible status. If you have no contract, then you're eligible. Just make sure you *DO NOT AGREE TO A CONTRACT* when you add the new line. The sales rep might say it's required - if so, they lie. You can go month-to-month with that line.

2. Your suggestion requires that the GNex be released within the time period you're allowed to return the Rezound (14 days now, right?). We have absolutely no guarantees that this will happen. In fact, latest rumor today is that we might see the GNex until even later than we previously thought. I wouldn't be willing to take the risk of being stuck with the Rezound - no way. I'd rather waste $50 on an eBay phone, which isn't even a waste here since that's what the OP was planning on giving the person anyways.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> 2. Your suggestion requires that the GNex be released within the time period you're allowed to return the Rezound (14 days now, right?). We have absolutely no guarantees that this will happen. In fact, latest rumor today is that we might see the GNex until even later than we previously thought. I wouldn't be willing to take the risk of being stuck with the Rezound - no way. I'd rather waste $50 on an eBay phone, which isn't even a waste here since that's what the OP was planning on giving the person anyways.


Beginning tomorrow, this point becomes much less valid.

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/14/verizon-adjusts-return-policy-for-the-holidays-will-give-you-til-january-9-to-return-phones-purchased-starting-november-15/


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Beginning tomorrow, this point becomes much less valid.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/14/verizon-adjusts-return-policy-for-the-holidays-will-give-you-til-january-9-to-return-phones-purchased-starting-november-15/


This.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea I am tempted to go get the Razr and play with it for a few weeks til my Gnex comes...

Or maybe the Rezound...


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet! Now I just need to pick out a phone and hope the nexus comes out before the return date lol


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Yea I am tempted to go get the Razr and play with it for a few weeks til my Gnex comes...
> 
> Or maybe the Rezound...


Don't get the Razr, a lot of issues with this phone


----------

